# D3100 vs T1i



## thedeepestsleep (Oct 27, 2010)

After using a 7 year old compact Sony camera for the last few months , I think its time to upgrade to an SLR.

I have heard rumors that Nikon's have much higher quality sensors that Canon's, is this true?

Anyway,

I do mostly landscape and cityscape photography, also some macro photography.

Which would be better?

Nikon D3100
Nikon D3100 Kit 14.2-megapixel digital SLR camera with 18-55mm lens & HD movie mode at Crutchfield.com

with 

Nikon AF-S DX VR 55-200mm Lens Zoom lens with vibration reduction for compatible Nikon SLR cameras at Crutchfield.com

OR

T1i
Canon EOS Digital Rebel T1i Kit 15.1-megapixel digital SLR camera with 18-55mm zoom lens & HD movie mode at Crutchfield.com

with 

Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS Lens Zoom lens with image stabilization for compatible Canon SLR cameras at Crutchfield.com

There is a possibility I might not be able to get enough cash for one of these, so if so I'm planning on getting a Canon Powershot G-12


----------



## Zrock (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got the same canon set up and must say im impressed. After going through and reading reviews and such i found the canon seemed to be a better camera in the price range. I also got $200 off the T1i kit. When i went back for the lens a few days later the dealer said if i would have gotten the lens at the same time i would have goten money off it as well as they have a kit price for that set up as well. T1i body and the 2 lens's. I upgraded from a good quality point and shoot and just can't belever the quality diffrence.


----------



## azwizzard (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't talk about the Nikon, but I love my T1i!  It is my 1st "real" camera and so far I am very happy.


----------



## LightSpeed (Oct 31, 2010)

6 of one, and a half dozen of the other.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2010)

thedeepestsleep said:


> After using a 7 year old compact Sony camera for the last few months , I think its time to upgrade to an SLR.
> 
> I have heard rumors that Nikon's have much higher quality sensors that Canon's, is this true?


You're just going to get more rumors......

Here is what an independent testing lab says:
DxOMark - Compare sensors

Look closely at the ISO ratings.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is what I just experienced last week. I went to Futureshop and was looking at getting the T1i, and beside it was the D3100. The D3100 was $50 cheaper, so I was kind of interested. The camera guru for that store came over and I asked about the D3100. I had gone from a PAS many years ago to a Sony F717. Now I was ready for the step up to DSLR. Having told him of my level of understanding of photography, he gave me a side by side comparison of these two cameras. There was no sales pressure of any kind, and I walked away with the D3100, and not because it was cheaper. If you are going from PAS to DLSR, I would suggest the D3100, it has 'Guide' setting. It will ask you what you want to shoot and offer some settings that you can then change aswell. It is a great learning step in going to making your own settings.


----------



## nahtanoj (Dec 18, 2010)

best advice i can give is go fiddle with each camera.  i am a canon person, so i will say canon all day long.  but, you are the one using the camera.  figure out which one fits you and is easy for YOU to use.  they are both great cameras.  saying which is better is really just splitting hairs.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with nahtanoj. It's really up to personal preference and which feels more comfortable, allowing you to forget about the camera and make art. Both companies make good equipment. You just have to figure out which suits you.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought the T1i solely based on LOCAL availability outside of big box stores. Not to go on a trip...but support your local shops and shoot with what they carry as long as its a quality product. Everything I have read and heard is that these two cameras are basically the same quality and feature wise (save "guide" mode) and I chose canon based on me not having to deal with calling in my problems but rather letting the shop do it. They even sent my warranty info in for free for me.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 21, 2010)

GrantH said:


> They even sent my warranty info in for free for me.


 
Not sure about Canon, but Nikon you can just register online.

I have no experience with Canon DSLR's, so I can't speak along those lines - I'm sure they are nice, but I don't like the feel of them at all.

That said, I do have experience with quite a few Nikon DSLR's and have enjoyed them all, D3100 being one of those. You probably can't go wrong either way but of course I'd recommend the Nikon because I like them better - for the most part that's what you'll hear.

* Recommendations are usually based on personal preference.

Go hold each one and see which one seems more suited to your train of thought.


----------

